# Free Avatars Anyone?



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey! Queenie here!
I am new, and need to learn more about members and their bettas, so I wanted to ask if anyone wanted an avatar made for you.
It's free, and you don't have to do anything.
This is the best way I can think of to learn more about my fellow betta lovers.

If you noticed my avatar, that I made, that is one example.
If I make you an avatar, don't feel stressed if you don't like it, or don't want to use it, I completely understand!

What to do-

Post a picture of what you want you're avatar to be below.
If you want a certain theme, or color scheme, tell me.
If you want any words on it, tell me.

I can put small quotes, as well as fish name, and user name =D

I am really bored. So hit me up! :lol:


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Hiya, I'm Shimi. Thought I would pick one of these posts and make it the official one.

See if you can do anything for this girl. She is unnamed and I have basically no info on her. Its not a great shot either, but I can't use a camera to save my life. Use your artistic license and go to town.


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Shimi, thanks for the picture! She is really gorgeous!
I actually found this picture rather hard to work with...sorry. Haha, anyway, I tried?
Sorry if it's not the best, but I hope you like it =D


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Well yea, it was a pretty bad picture to begin with... but I do like it. Way to big for an Avatar but defiantly much better.

I can do some photo snapping and try to get better pictures, but these girls never want to be at the right angle.

I was hoping other people would post up their pictures here as well if I bumped it for you 

THANKS!!


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha, thanks.
I could always resize when you do seem to find that 'right picture'.
And when you do, don't be afraid to post it, I always have free time.

Thanks Again!
~Queenie


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Can you do something with cosmo, please?? I would like him in the center of whatever you do, if thats okay?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Can you do Bens? I won't use it right away but I will upload it and use it eventually  I'm still very attached to my Avatar of Venom, my first boy 









Ben - Just his user name is fine, be creative with theme! Thanks!


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright UglyMuffin. I wasn't sure if you wanted UglyMuffin777 on it or not, so I looked at you're avatar and just put 'Cosmo', if you would like it changed, just ask! I hope you like it!


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

I love it!! Thank you!


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Pivluv, I did Ben, he is such a gorgeous boy! The picture was really easy to work with, so thank you for that.
I also added you're username. If you want anything changed, don't be afraid to ask!
Thanks!


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

No problem, actually, thank you! I found the picture easy to work with, and fun to edit!
So thanks so much!
If you ever want any more pictures done, i'm here!
Tell Cosmo I said hello =D


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well if you put it like that, you're welcome! (But thanks anyway!) And Cosmo says he loves you for making him look so darn handsome and tough(he's to cute to be tough, but I dont tell him that :{P )


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh *trips over scrambling to gather a *few* pics*

heres a few (13 of 20 fish) i havent got good pics of them all so this will keep you occupied till i get more ^.^

Just their names would be fine 

Barney









Cedric:









Charz:









Fredric:









Free Willy:









Lord Louie:









Marshall:









Melvin:









Nero:









Sheldon:










Spongebob:









Teddy Bear:










Ronald: (or you can put Won-Won)


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i am missing Benny and Pippin and my 5 girls


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Omgosh! I love Ben's picture!! Makes him look so bad a** LOL Thank You!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Can you do one for Wildfire?
if you can just have it say Wildfire that would be awesome


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

@Abby: ROFL Won-Won!!! Like Harry Potter, or am I just being weird??

*Lavender*: Where is he? Where's my Won-Won? Has he been asking for me? 
*Lavender*: What is she doing here? 
*Hermione *:I might ask you the same question! 
*Lavender*: I happen to be his girlfriend! 
*Hermione*: Well, I happen to be his... friend. 
*Lavender*: Friend? Don't make me laugh! You haven't spoken in weeks. I guess you want to make up with him now that's he's suddenly all interesting! *Hermione*: He's been poisoned, you daft dimbo! And as a matter of fact, I've always found him interesting. 
*Lavender*: Ah! See? He senses my presence. 
*Lavender*: Don't worry, Won-Won! I'm here. I'm here. 
*Ron*:Her... my... nee. Hermione... 
[Lavender runs out, sobbing. Awkward silence] 
*Dumbledore*: Oh, to be young and to feel love's keen sting.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

UglyMuffin777 said:


> @Abby: ROFL Won-Won!!! Like Harry Potter, or am I just being weird??
> 
> *Lavender*: Where is he? Where's my Won-Won? Has he been asking for me?
> *Lavender*: What is she doing here?
> ...



You hit the nail on the head. his ginger tail is how he got his name (ronald weasly is a ginger xD)


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Um if it's too much trouble could you please do one of my boy Akira?

Here's my favorite picture of him.










I would love it if it said his nickname: (Aki) with a smaller Arashi under it. please. I don't care what color scheme you go with I love the work you've done already.


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

@Abby -Yerp, that will definitly keep me busy alright, thanks, and I will get to work on them =D

@Arashi -Thanks so much, I love that picture, I will get started =D

@EVERYONE -Starting tomorrow I will be in Hawaii, and unable to have access to fourms until August 8th or 9th, which is when I am getting my dragon, so obviously I will post pictures of her. You can keep the requests coming, just please understand when I don't get back right away. Thank you.
~Queenie


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Arashi, I did Aki for you. I made a type of 3D concrete effect on his name, which I was satisfied with. If you want anything changed, let me know =D


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Littlebetta. I actually really like the word job that I did for Wildfire, but if you did want anything changed, just ask =)


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

@Abby
I have a folder for my betta edits, and I actually made a sub-folder titled 'Abby's Gang' for you xD


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Can I get one made of Tigger? I have an album full of his pictures!

And, if you can, maybe one of Philip too?

thanks!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

QueenBetta383 said:


> Hey Arashi, I did Aki for you. I made a type of 3D concrete effect on his name, which I was satisfied with. If you want anything changed, let me know =D


 It's perfect! I love it! Thanks!


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

No problem, actually, thank you =D


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Can you do one of Jose? Just his name and my mine like you did with Bens?










I'll get you to do Hughie's when you get back, and hopefully my new boy I plan on adopting. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you!!!!
I love it, its PERFECT!!!!!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

QueenBetta383 said:


> No problem, actually, thank you =D


 I think that'll be my permanant avatar on FF.net now if you don't mind it being up there. I've been keeping a theme of putting my boys picture as my avatar and I love it so much.

Thanks again. ^^


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey! I'm back with a picture of Alpha, if you don't mind I would love to see what you can do with him.... If you could crop it down to whatever looks good and put his name somewhere on the pic. (and anything else you think it needs)


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

heh heh i cant wait


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

can you please make an avatar from this photo? i want no words in it, just a picture with the fish and the temple ruins showing behind it.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/nelliel25g001.jpg


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Im back for seconds! this time for my pretty (and devilish) Tihs!
You choose what you want to do with it 










Thank you!


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I think I responded to a different thread and never put up a pic, but I would really like one done of my Luna! If you wouldnt mind


----------

